# Impressive flounder and drum action



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last week has been great for gigging here in the Rockport area. Flounder are really getting thick in some areas, with new arrivals from the Gulf pouring in every day. Limits of flounder have been very easy on my last 3 trips this week, with most fish still in the 14-16" range. Black drum and sheepshead are also everywhere right now, making a nice ending when we get our flounder limit early. The numbers and size of the flounder should continue to improve as we move into March.

I still have a few open dates during Spring Break, so get the kids out there to enjoy some fast paced gigging action.

*2/18/2015*
I had the Cory G. group of 2 on the boat tonight. Conditions were perfect, with calm winds and slightly low tide. We got on the flounder right away, gigging our 10 fish limit in 1 1/2 hours. We moved to another location looking for black drum and sheepshead, and found large schools working up shallow. We gigged 9 drum and 7 sheephead here in the next 45 minutes. We ended with 26 fish in the cooler in under 3 hours on the water.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*New flounder boat build*

Check out my Facebook page (link below) for a sneak peek at the new flounder boat I am building. I will post weekly updates and photos on Facebook until the project is complete.

The boat should be ready by the end of April, and accommodate groups of up to 6 adults. Rough final dimensions are 9 foot wide by 25 1/2 foot long.

We are doing all of the fabrication from scratch, with the goal of building the ultimate flounder boat, no expenses spared.

Visit my Facebook page

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

